# Code Question



## wilnix16 (Mar 20, 2009)

Why when I read through all of these posts everyone does things diffrent according to whatever code they are useing? Why the heck are their so many diffrent types of codes? Wouldn't it be easier to have 1 national code so every plumber and inspector is on the same page? Being a new guy to the industry it is so frusterating trying to figure out which code to learn. How do we protect the nation when most inspectors dont know their own ass from a hole in the ground and ARENT EVEN PLUMBERS?! We as an industry can't decide what code and regulations to follow, yet were supposed to protect the nation? WTF


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

If only water caused more fires.
Then the NFPA would step in and write a national code like they did with electricity...


----------



## wilnix16 (Mar 20, 2009)

It's sad that it might take a massive out break of disease to get this taken care of.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

There are different codes because different areas have different and unique situations. Like in CA they must use straps on water heaters, here in VA, we do not because we dont have earth quakes. Different areas install water lines at different depths because the frost line varies from state to state and so on......


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

Here we have to worrie about vent heights because of snow, but fl has no worries.


----------



## wilnix16 (Mar 20, 2009)

I now understand...thank you! :thumbsup:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*and then there's Chicago.*


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Even those could be included in a national code...

I personally like to call a spade a spade and say the real reason is local politics and the inability to relinquish control. 

All those developers lobbying for easier codes to let them make higher profits... Come on you didn't think the savings was going to be passed on to the home buyer...

The unions lobbying for protectionist clauses in the code... Mass code is a great example. Chicago is another one...

Heck there was talk of a merger between IPC and UPC but in the end they agreed to disagree...

Bottom line keep the lobby money flowing.... There is money to be made.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

It's funny how we think that frost line depth or frost closure of roof vents is something that could not be covered in a national code.

Somehow seed companies have managed to pull of something very similar when they ship plants for spring planting... They have been doing it with great success for many years....










http://www.burpee.com/ancillary/zonefinder.do

The real reason is payola...
Ain't that right Sal Dimasi?
Muck knows what I'm talking about...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

para1 said:


> *and then there's Chicago.*



What's wrong with Chicago code?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

This man is wise and speaks the unadulterated truth :notworthy:



Redwood said:


> Even those could be included in a national code...
> 
> I personally like to call a spade a spade and say the real reason is local politics and the inability to relinquish control.
> 
> ...


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

There was about a 90% agreement between IAPMO and ICC to arrive at a National Plumbing Code a couple of years ago and ICC backed out after the deal was done. I'm guessing it will happen soon as the UPC got dumb down a little this year so they could add all of the NFPA stuff to it. Now we will spend the next couple of years straightening out all of the contradictions in the blended codes.

Mark


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The unions seem to have written it.


Killertoiletspider said:


> What's wrong with Chicago code?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Redwood said:


> It's funny how we think that frost line depth or frost closure of roof vents is something that could not be covered in a national code.
> 
> Somehow seed companies have managed to pull of something very similar when they ship plants for spring planting... They have been doing it with great success for many years....
> 
> ...


I live at the top of zone 3, can't plant most of our garden until June 1st. Frost level this year down to 8 feet. Lot's of iced over vents too. I found paradise, Ahhhhhh. :blink:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Protech said:


> The unions seem to have written it.


...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I live at the top of zone 3, can't plant most of our garden until June 1st. Frost level this year down to 8 feet. Lot's of iced over vents too. I found paradise, Ahhhhhh. :blink:


I'm in zone 6. We planted the garden today.:thumbup: Farmers are also planting.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Protech said:


> The unions seem to have written it.


What's your point, or are you just jumping on the oppurtunity to bash unions because you know little about them?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey I'm not union bashing here...

I'm just saying all this local control may not be the best thing...

One of out Ex-Govenors just got out of the federal pen (corruption)

Three of the Ex-Mayors of our largest cities are presently serving time...
(2 of them on corruption and 1 on child molestation... They were wiretapping him looking for corruption when the found him ordering up some young stuff) 

We have another Mayor arrested but not convicted still serving as mayor in our capitol city...

Think any of these guys had a hand out?


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've always understood the schism between ICC and IAPMO to be over publishing rights ($$$$). I also know that the reason California doesn't have a state journey level plumbing test is because of disagreement between union and non union contractors as to how it would be written and administered. 

I'm in zone 9 and my lazy bones saved me a lot of money and work because I haven't gotten my summer veggies in yet and we had a freak frost yesterday morning which would have wiped me out.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> ...


I like my dead horse better.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I guess I am dumb when it comes to what code we have here in Florida. All I kniow is that its called " Florida building/ plumbing code ". I don't know who rules it, how it came about or anything and don't really care. I just think some of the things they allow us to do is ridiculous. Does any ones code allow this..... 3" horizontal line to wc, 3x2 double wye within 12 of the john. One side of the double wye catches the lav. The other side catches the tub.
This is just one of many things I don't agree with in our code.
Had an inspector tell me, " well, when in doubt, vent it out ". 
I still vent like I was taught.
I am from the old school and I have a hard time adjusting to new or " different " things. 
Guess I will die an old fart plumber. I just hope I am remembered for at least one good thing I did in plumbing. :wheelchair:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Do what I did. Get out of new construction and into service. I've made allot of money of off builders who constructed whole subdivisions that had the whole house on studor vents with the only VTR on the laundry stack. Builder goes bust. I get calls about toilets that gurgle and soap suds in tubs. I then pass card and magnets out to the whole neighborhood. Good times.:thumbup: 


If you ask me, we need more turn and burn new construction hacks. I'm getting lots of cpvc breaks now too. Tub stub out ran in cpvc. Plastic male adapters in all the shower valves. Plastic main shutoff valves baking in the sun. Thin wall cellcore pvc sewer lines. Entire houses with back pitched sanitary systems. O the life of a service plumber in FL.

 
Yes sir, I love how lax the system is here. It's too bad we are all paying the price in our HO insurance rates and property values suck.
 


Plasticman said:


> I guess I am dumb when it comes to what code we have here in Florida. All I kniow is that its called " Florida building/ plumbing code ". I don't know who rules it, how it came about or anything and don't really care. I just think some of the things they allow us to do is ridiculous. Does any ones code allow this..... 3" horizontal line to wc, 3x2 double wye within 12 of the john. One side of the double wye catches the lav. The other side catches the tub.
> This is just one of many things I don't agree with in our code.
> Had an inspector tell me, " well, when in doubt, vent it out ".
> I still vent like I was taught.
> ...


----------



## plumb4fun (Feb 18, 2009)

para1 said:


> *and then there's Chicago.*


 the place where Obama started to "Spread the wealth" starting with plumbers.


----------



## ChuckD (Sep 16, 2011)

wilnix16 said:


> Why when I read through all of these posts everyone does things diffrent according to whatever code they are useing? Why the heck are their so many diffrent types of codes? Wouldn't it be easier to have 1 national code so every plumber and inspector is on the same page? Being a new guy to the industry it is so frusterating trying to figure out which code to learn. How do we protect the nation when most inspectors dont know their own ass from a hole in the ground and ARENT EVEN PLUMBERS?! We as an industry can't decide what code and regulations to follow, yet were supposed to protect the nation? WTF


Its not easy to promulgate codes. The plumbing code refers to other codes like the building code. But if I am on the 2009 IPC and the local jurisdiction is on the 2003 or older code, it gets real complicated. Then there's the state code but local jurisdiction have their own rules...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

ChuckD said:


> Its not easy to promulgate codes...


But it is easy to post an intro before bumping 2 year old threads. :yes:


----------

